# Heat Pressing on Sublimated Polyester



## pianopop6 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all - so here is my dilemma. I outfitted a full team with jerseys that were custom cut and sew and then decorated here with names, numbers, etc. The team has a few new members and needs a few jerseys but the minimums for another cut and sew (these blanks are very customized) is like 12. 

Only option I can think of is to have the blanks sublimated and then decorate. I know Stahls has a CAD-PRINTZ that you can press on sublimated poly that blocks the ink but is the heat going to ruin the sublimation in general and make my lines bleed? I also need to press simstitch letters on this jersey. Any ideas on how to fix this dilemma? Thanks in advance.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you heat press over a sublimation image, it will certainly effect the image...how much will depend on the heat temp/time that you subject it to.


----------



## pianopop6 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks - any idea how much I can get away with before it starts to reactivate the inks? I need to do like 15 seconds around 315 F.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

pianopop6 said:


> Hi all - so here is my dilemma. I outfitted a full team with jerseys that were custom cut and sew and then decorated here with names, numbers, etc. The team has a few new members and needs a few jerseys but the minimums for another cut and sew (these blanks are very customized) is like 12.
> 
> Only option I can think of is to have the blanks sublimated and then decorate. I know Stahls has a CAD-PRINTZ that you can press on sublimated poly that blocks the ink but is the heat going to ruin the sublimation in general and make my lines bleed? I also need to press simstitch letters on this jersey. Any ideas on how to fix this dilemma? Thanks in advance.


I'm not sure where you sourced the custom cut and sew jerseys, but Teamwork Athletic does these with no minimum as advertised on their website.

If you want to use a heat transfer product over the full sublimated jersey then you definitely want one that blocks the dyes. Sublimation dyes activate at a certain temp and I think by lowering the temp when pressing, you would be only be delaying the inevitable. The dyes will bleed through over time and will be expedited by drying the garment or by leaving it in a hot car....

The CAD-Printz Sub-Block will block dyes but is definitely a bit thicker. 

Possibly a photo of one of the jerseys would allow us to help, so we see what is involved.

Thanks


----------



## pianopop6 (Sep 2, 2011)

The teamwork templates are too limited to allow us to match the existing jerseys (I even contacted them). 

Photo is below (but need them without cresting or lettering)...these are the AHL Adirondack Phantoms jerseys. They cannot be bought as blanks so the idea was to have the blank sublimated. I am thinking now my best bet is to find someone who can do cut and sew at a low minimum and just overbuy by a little. 

[media]http://www.sportslogos.net/images/logos/2/2781/full/lsbmgh7gaj8cglcz4yg7ghrfh.gif[/media]

[media]http://www.sportslogos.net/images/logos/2/2781/full/mhh90v0w72as4jraounrn1rhj.gif[/media]


----------

